# Training a German Shepherd/Husky mix in Phie



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

That was supposed to say "in Phoenix"

Long story short, I have a Shepherd/Husky mix. I have brittle bone disease and was told to get a Shepherd to train to be my support dog. I was told he had to be BIG, so if I fall he can catch me, but not so big that he could accidentally hurt me. 

Right now, if I can get him to stop pulling me around on the leash, I can... handle this. He won't be my support dog for a long while, but I at least will be able to exercise him.

I live in an apartment, but I am capable if walking him 2-3 hours EVERY day, and taking him to a dog park/regular park every Monday (at least), to chase a ball/frisbee for a few hours. I cannot run... but neither does he, my Husband tried, and the dog can't keep up with my Husband.

He doesn't respond to anything. He ignores his name completely (Aladdin, but I'm not a huge fan of the name anyway, so I'm seeking alternatives, one he and I will both like), when I am out walking him, absolutley nothing gets him to look at me. I've tried giving him treats every time he's looked at me.

I live on Phoenix, so anyone who knows a good (preferably inexpensive due to medical bills I'm struggling to meet) trainer for such a dog, please let me know, or if you even just have advice. Or even encouragement.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

the pulling, sounds like thor i have a lab/husky mix. i cant even walk him he just pulls and is totally not into me 
but apprently they have these little dog backpacks and you put waterbottles in them and it slows them down. im going to try that.


----------



## funky_shep (Oct 18, 2013)

if your pup is a big fan of meal time i would prepare the food with him hopefully watching you and waiting for the meal. then walk to where you put it down for him and stand in front of him (ideally he will be sitting in front of you) and dont move until he looks you in the eye, then IMMEDIATELY put the bowl down while praising him. but i wouldnt try this if he is even a little bit food aggressive. that is my idea.

and here is my idea for a new name, which i would not offer if ever i were to run into you, and your dogs, anywhere because i hate the generic dog names. (ie spot, rufus,...)

i love the name Bazarov which i plan on using on a german shep sometime in the future. (it is the main character in 'fathers and sons' by turgenev) then there is always Steve for a super cool easy going pup, just like steve mcqueen. -steve the dog- i love that.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I would be hand feeding him for now to help create a bond between all of you. You don't need to pet him, just hold his food in your hand and as he eats it use his name and praise words that you plan to use in training. Small handfuls at a time trying for a number of trials per meal. Both you and your husband can do this. If you just got him he is very stressed out and needs time to settle in. 

Look into 'silky leash' for loose leash walking. You start out in a boring small place using his dinner kibble and advance in small steps as you both figure it out.

Usually dogs have to be trained to run with humans as we [well not me] run slow and long and dogs normally are better at short and fast intervals. Have your husband take him to the end of the block a few times, half way around the block a few times and so on to start out. How old is your new dog? Dogs shouldn't run on leash until growth plates are closed and sometimes that means a dog is well over a year old before running is a good idea. If he really cannot run at all then he may be a poor candidate as a service dog, there may be some orthopedic problems.


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

Funky_Shep, he's not food aggressive at all. This dog... except for the lack of training, he's wonderful. Doesn't bark, doesn't bite, lets me take his toys away, lets me take his food away (I rarely do, but I have when he couldn't get it out of the toy it was currently in). I will try this with his breakfast, though! And from now on, anytime I give him food, I'll make him look me in the eye first. 

Oh, I like the name suggestions! I decided a while ago I didn't want to go with Spot, Boots, Bear, etc. only because I didn't want to be at a dog event or training group, call out my dog's name and have 3 others look XD I have been considering Cerberus...

Kathyy, I'm looking into silky leash right now, thanks to your suggestion. My new dog is 1 year old. He can run somewhat, he's just a little slower than my husband, and the rescue I got him from swears they tested him for orthopedic issues.


----------



## Brette (Aug 31, 2013)

I would suggest doing a little training of your own as well as a professional trainer. I'm unaware of what your capable of doing because of your disease, but don't worry the training may suck but once your dog is trained to assist you everything will be great! But what I would suggest is to pick up some training books, because some of these books are amazing and are the books I used for my dogs. I made a blog post that may help you, its on the best dog training books that I personally have used and recommend. I hope the training goes smoothly!


----------



## funky_shep (Oct 18, 2013)

saffrontea- i didnt think he was food aggressive, just that he may get a bit posessive when you try the food/eye contact thing. but it sounds like that is pretty far from a possibility. use the NILIF technique whenever you find something he really wants and wants, then the second he looks at you reward. stretch out the time gradually and give him a "good looking" or "good ready" (something for a command to teach little eye contact away from a bribe) so he knows what you are asking for. 

if the dog isnt a good eye contacter on his own, i think this is one of the toughest things to teach a dog, so i feel for you. good luck


----------

